# Cannot build lang/ghc with devel/ccache



## topcat (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi, I am running 11.0-RELEASE-p12. As of version 8.0.2_1 lang/ghc does not build with devel/ccache enabled. I am using ports-mgmt/synth. The build fails with the following error:

```
Cannot create directory /root/ccache/.tmp: Operation not permitted
```
I got it to build by disabling ccache in the Makefile. It seems this has happened before. Anyone else get this error?


----------



## topcat (Aug 16, 2017)

Following up, I think I know what has happened. Up to svn rev 444463 the Makefile had devel/ccache turned off:

```
NO_CCACHE= yes
```
However in rev 447548 this was removed (devel/ccache was enabled). I believe this is causing the build failure for me. Restoring the line above fixes the build.


----------

